# To Paint Frame or Not To Paint



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Powder coating would be pretty expensive IF anybody local has big enough oven. Two part Rhino liner might work but rolling it on probably won't give you the finish you want. I think your best bet is an two part epoxy primer with a polyurethane topcoat. Try a marine supply store like West Systems. They have several products that would give you good results - I like Petit and Interlux


----------



## Mill8440 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for thetip. Does anyone know if a nice spray paint from lowes will rub off on raft tubes??


----------



## wabashabi (Apr 10, 2014)

You could try Plasti Dip. It comes in spray paint cans for pretty cheap at Home Depot. Its a flexible rubber coating that is considered non-permanent. You can peel it back off if it doesn't adhere well and it shouldn't rub color off on the boat. Its pretty popular amongst teenagers for coating entire cars or car wheels for cheap. Probably not long term durability, but for $5 a can you can give your frame some better eye appeal for at least one season.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

wabashabi said:


> You could try Plasti Dip. It comes in spray paint cans for pretty cheap at Home Depot. Its a flexible rubber coating that is considered non-permanent. You can peel it back off if it doesn't adhere well and it shouldn't rub color off on the boat. Its pretty popular amongst teenagers for coating entire cars or car wheels for cheap. Probably not long term durability, but for $5 a can you can give your frame some better eye appeal for at least one season.


I did the wheels on my Jeep a couple years ago and they're still going strong, Plasti dip is pretty cool stuff. If you were to get 4 or 5 coats on it and let it cure for a few days, it'll be pretty bomber. Plus touch ups are a cinch with it, the new coat will melt the edges of the old coat and adheres really nicely.


----------

